# So, Death from the Skies



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm a little confused by Death From The Skies. It seems clear now that the new Flyer rules in there remove Deep Strike, alter/replace Skies of Blood and a few other tweaks.

However, GW say it contains 'new rules' for the flyers. My guess is that all it does is add things like Hull Points to the existing rules. I'm most interested in the Stormraven, though. We know it's now available to Ultramundanes and their ilk, as well as Black Templars, but have the rules changed significantly?

The simple question for anyone who has the book is this- can a BT or UM player now play the Stormraven straight out of Codex BA (with the FAQ modifications) or have they added some new missile type or rule that means they need Death From The Skies?

I'm not asking for anyone to actually tell us what those new rules might be, of course, just trying to work out if my Templar playing friend actually needs the book or not!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Majere613 said:


> I'm a little confused by Death From The Skies. It seems clear now that the new Flyer rules in there remove Deep Strike, alter/replace Skies of Blood and a few other tweaks.
> 
> However, GW say it contains 'new rules' for the flyers. My guess is that all it does is add things like Hull Points to the existing rules. I'm most interested in the Stormraven, though. We know it's now available to Ultramundanes and their ilk, as well as Black Templars, but have the rules changed significantly?
> 
> ...


The book proper won't be shipped to GWs (if you have it shipped there) until the 23rd, and to everywhere else on the week of the 25th. It's direct order only as well so unless someone got a leaked copy, it ain't out yet.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Zion said:


> The book proper won't be shipped to GWs (if you have it shipped there) until the 23rd, and to everywhere else on the week of the 25th. It's direct order only as well so unless someone got a leaked copy, it ain't out yet.


Whoops, my mistake. Will have to indulge in some thread necromancy after the fact, then


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

That's not the case. It was never on pre-order and people do have them already, if they went to warhammer world and picked it up. They are actually sold out right now though, which is sort of absurd.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

just hads a look on the GW site, and its under new release's, andis showing as no longer avilable........lol


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Someguy said:


> That's not the case. It was never on pre-order and people do have them already, if they went to warhammer world and picked it up. They are actually sold out right now though, which is sort of absurd.


In the US you're limited to ordering it online and it won't be shipped out until the 23rd (if you're having it shipped to a GW) or the week of the 25th (if you're having it shipped to your home address). I found this out mostly due to the surprise of going to order and finding it as a pre-order despite it being listed as a new item.

So yeah, the UK are the only ones with this in hand at the moment then.



fynn said:


> just hads a look on the GW site, and its under new release's, andis showing as no longer avilable........lol


I'm betting their only printing these in batches of a maybe a few thousand so they don't end up with a ridiculous number of them sitting on the shelves.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

I managed to snag one before it sold out. Looking forward to seeing it next weekend!


----------



## tirnaog (Jan 28, 2010)

I got a email from GW, here in the USA, that they shipped my copy on the 18th.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

tirnaog said:


> I got a email from GW, here in the USA, that they shipped my copy on the 18th.


Same here. Looks like I misunderstood when it was coming out. My copy should (in theory) come in today.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok I am looking for a copy of this book anyone know where i can start looking for it??...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"**STOP PRESS**
Due to exceptional demand Death From The Skies is out of stock. We will make this book available to purchase as soon as we are able, in the meantime please keep checking back on this product page for any updates."

Aww


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tawa said:


> "**STOP PRESS**
> Due to exceptional demand Death From The Skies is out of stock. We will make this book available to purchase as soon as we are able, in the meantime please keep checking back on this product page for any updates."
> 
> Aww


Interesting, that, isn't it? Now it's possible they only printed a small number of copies not anticipating much demand, but it's still a surprise that they sold out so fast when so many people were questioning why it even existed.

Along with the BAO announcement (dropping the Warmahordes event in favour of more 40k places due to ticket sales) it just goes to show that just because vocal people on the Internet tell us what's hot and what's not, it's not necessarily true.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Majere613 said:


> Interesting, that, isn't it? Now it's possible they only printed a small number of copies not anticipating much demand, but it's still a surprise that they sold out so fast when so many people were questioning why it even existed.


Which is the reason I didn't preoder 
I want me a StormPigeon.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Majere613 said:


> Interesting, that, isn't it? Now it's possible they only printed a small number of copies not anticipating much demand, but it's still a surprise that they sold out so fast when so many people were questioning why it even existed.
> 
> Along with the BAO announcement (dropping the Warmahordes event in favour of more 40k places due to ticket sales) it just goes to show that just because vocal people on the Internet tell us what's hot and what's not, it's not necessarily true.


Well put. The Internet forgets exactly how much control it _actually_ has over GW sometimes.

Additionally I got my copy today. I'll do a brief coverage on it later tonight.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Additionally I got my copy today. I'll do a brief coverage on it later tonight.


I shall look forward to that Z


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Supose to be back up now or soon from what I've heard


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Tawa said:


> I want me a StormPigeon.....


The Blood Angels and us only let you ...... LOT .... have Stormravens on the promise of not taking the piss with the name.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

It's the Stormchicken roundabout these parts. I've been trying to popularize Helturkey for the 'drake, myself...


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Why dont they allow bloodangels to have the storm guppies bit of swaping between chapers. Actually on that vein why don't space wolves have any flyers every other chapter has one. Well smaller thatn the storm eagle or thunderhawks the wolves arnt wusses.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I hate to say it but i think the whole flyer situation has been handled terribly by GW, considering it was one of the most significant changes to the system since it started, it really should have been handled much better, timely releases of flyers for all armies, timely releases of anti aircraft models for all armies and/or updates to all armies for units that gain skyfire rule. I think chaos marines,dark angels and deamons could have all taken a back seat for six months while all armies were brought upto speed. 

but this isnt an unusual thing, considering the popularity of apocalypse and the significant spike in FW sales during the release period they must have realised that people had an appetite for large scale games and that people would quite happily gobble up any plastic super heavy they put out, same i would say would go for flyers, but here we are with a fair number of armies without any flyers and a few flyers that have codex entries and no models and here we are heading towards 12 months since the new rules landed.

Even given the arguments i know i and others could come up with for how or why they do releases the way they do, i still feel that flyers for all should have been the studio mantra from the point when the writers decided to include them in the rules.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> The Blood Angels and us only let you ...... LOT .... have Stormravens on the promise of not taking the piss with the name.


*kicks feet*

Aww, K......

I wants me a StormRaven!


----------

